# 4x4 dealers within Malaga region



## donz (May 5, 2010)

Me again....

Looking to buy a 4x4, live in Almogia so anywhere in the Malaga region....

Found a place down on the A7 near the Exhibition Centre behind Nissan and Toyota but wondered if anybody knew of any other places? Happy to travel an hour or so-ish 

Cheersears


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

donz said:


> Me again....
> 
> Looking to buy a 4x4, live in Almogia so anywhere in the Malaga region....
> 
> ...



Not a clue . I had a look around in the area around me, but not seen any. That doesnt mean that there arent any!

Jo xxx


----------



## donz (May 5, 2010)

cheers Jo always appreciate the eye out


----------

